# Spiele wie roller coaster tycoon???



## RobZombie (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Ich hab vor vielen Jahren mal Rollercoaster Tycoon gespielt, diese Art von Games aber irgendwie vergessen. Jetzt wollte ich nach etwas aktuellerem und "zeitgemäßem" schauen, hab aber nichts gefunden. 

Sind Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 und Theme Park World tatsächlich die einzigen Spiele, die sich mit dem Thema Vergnüungsparks beschäftgigt haben oder ist mittlerweile etwas neues in der Richtung erschienen???


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2008)

mir is da nix bekannt. das letzte is halt RCT 3.


----------



## AurionKratos (29. Dezember 2008)

Wobei Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 eher schlecht ist.

Du solltest dir mal RCT 2 + Addons ansehen. Gibts auch mittlerweile für ´nen Zehner.


----------



## Goddess (30. Dezember 2008)

Ähnliche Spiele die für dich interessant sein könnten wären SeaWorld Adventure Parks Tycoon, Ski Resort Tycoon, Wildlife Park und, falls du dich dafür begeistern kannst, Circus Tycoon. Eine Demo von SeaWorld Adventure Parks Tycoon findest du hier. *click* Die Demo von Ski Resort Tycoon gibt es hier, *click* eine Probeversion von Circus Tycoon kannst du von folgender Seite beziehen, *click* und die Demo von Wildlife Park gibt es hier. *click*


----------



## RobZombie (31. Dezember 2008)

wow danke für die vielen Tips.

Ich hab mir mal als ich klein war das aller erste RollerCoaster Tycoon gekauft. 

EDIT: Ich hab durch zufall nachdem ich rollercoaster tycoon in der gamestar suche eingegeben habe, das hier bekommen: Thrillville

auf 4players hab ich gelesen, dass man da aber keinen Modus wie bei RCT hat ala "Park aus dem Nichts stampfen".


----------

